# Just started Tai Chi today!



## Corporal Hicks (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello there,

Today, with a friend I did my first Tai Chi/Qigong lesson. It was great, it felt quite strange yet quite relaxing. Can anybody give me any tips to remember whilst I'm praticising at home? 
Apart from of course to relax and not to lock out any joints so the 'energy' can flow freely. Any other obvious tips that you could give my friend and me?
Appreciated
Regards
Hicks


----------



## Spook (Jun 9, 2005)

Posture is everything!!! Grab a full body mirror, at home while practicing, to check you posture and to see how your posture feels and looks when done correctly.

Its a great style, hope you like it!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2005)

Just worry about getting the form down at first. Apart from that, it's like anything else: Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Dronak (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, if you just started, I don't think you need to worry about anything too detailed at first.  Just learning the movements will be enough.  But a general rule I've heard that probably is worth remembering is not to push your knees past your toes.  I think doing that stresses your knees too much.  You'll probably hear about breathing, too, but in the beginning just breathe naturally.  Later on you can work on reverse abdominal breathing and coordinating your breathing with the movements.  I hope this is of some help.


----------



## dmax999 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is my suggestion for new students.

1) Get the footwork correct first.  Without good footwork the rest won't matter.  (Can't stress this one enough, really know exactly where and how to step for each move in your form)

2) Get the waist moving correctly.  This includes knowing which foot to put your weight on and turning the hips with the moves correctly.

3) Now worry about how to move your hands correctly.

4) Repeat 1-3 until you know your form well enough to do on your own easily.

Worry about the hundred of other thins once you can do your form easily.

Last tip:
Keep practicing.  I have yet to meet anyone who can't do Tai Chi good with sufficient practice.


----------

